# Pensacola Gulf Pier 5/19



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

No kings, Spanish or Pompano were injured today...by anyone. Saw one undersized ling caught from under a leatherback...seccessfully netted and released in the same net. Flipper was eating everyone's bait on the end. The gulf was alive with ladyfish and hardtails...period. 2 jacks bit the dust. Another wasted day, but still better than a day at work.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm the big guy that net belonged to.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hawkseye said:


> I'm the big guy that net belonged to.


I think that little cobe appreciated your net.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Im the one that netted that little cobe


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool. Now I have a person to place with you screen name.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey
Any sharks on the sandbar?


----------

